# Wireless meat probe off



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Hey gents,

I currently have a caribou roast smoking on the pellet grill, I put it on an hour and a half ago at 220 degrees/high smoke. The problem is, it’s already giving me a temp of 140, which is impossible, I prepped the roast last night and had it sitting in my fridge up until the grill was ready.

I have a campchef and a campchef meat probe, this is the 2nd time a probe went out on me.. I don’t put it in water Or bend the **** thing… what could be causing this issue?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How big is the roast and how deep is the probe? Boil some water and put the probe in that, see how close to 212 it reads

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Not sure on size, probably a few pounds, I just cut it in half and took the probe out, got medium rare by eyeballing it, picture of one half below.

I can say, I’ve had the probe sitting in the shade in my backyard for a couple hours and it’s currently reading 144….


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Probe is busted somehow for sure. Depending on how old it is CampChef might replace it under warranty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My son worked at a Costa Vida for several years, you wouldn't believe how many of those temp probes they went through. Not very durable at all.

I'd like to find a wireless one that works in a deep fat frier, I'd like to monitor my turkey frier from inside the warm house Thanksgiving and Christmas. Its usually bitter cold and windy most years, temps need to be checked and gas adjusted constantly.

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah it sounds as though it's busted. I've got a Green Mountain Grill that I believe I've replaced every part on at this point but the barrel and legs! But the meat probe was the first to go. So you've got the "wireless" probe? This isn't the one that plugs into the unit. 

I use a simple digital probe and check the meat every hour to see what the temp is at on meat I am less familiar with. On meats I am more familiar with or have cooked a ton, I don't hardly use a probe anymore until the very end as it is pretty consistently where I expect it to be. I'd try and return the one you have, and just get a cheap digital one at Walmart. I've tried a couple wireless ones and they've never lasted long. 

Looks like a good roast though!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Probe is busted somehow for sure. Depending on how old it is CampChef might replace it under warranty.


its Probably half a year, I’ll call them and see but will probably just go buy another at S&E tomorrow


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> My son worked at a Costa Vida for several years, you wouldn't believe how many of those temp probes they went through. Not very durable at all.
> 
> I'd like to find a wireless one that works in a deep fat frier, I'd like to monitor my turkey frier from inside the warm house Thanksgiving and Christmas. Its usually bitter cold and windy most years, temps need to be checked and gas adjusted constantly.
> 
> -DallanC


they seem to break pretty darn easily, I’m actually just thinking about getting one of those turkey thermometers for the oven, either that or this guy








MEATER Plus with Bar Blade


MEATER Plus The ultimate smart meat thermometer you need to level up your cooking game. Get more freedom from your grill, smoker, or kitchen. Features Built-in Bluetooth repeater in the charger extends the wireless range up to 165ft. 100% Wire-Free: No wires. No fuss. The first truly wireless...




store-us.meater.com





A digital one for a deep fryer would be bada$$, you can probably sale that idea


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

BigT said:


> Yeah it sounds as though it's busted. I've got a Green Mountain Grill that I believe I've replaced every part on at this point but the barrel and legs! But the meat probe was the first to go. So you've got the "wireless" probe? This isn't the one that plugs into the unit.
> 
> I use a simple digital probe and check the meat every hour to see what the temp is at on meat I am less familiar with. On meats I am more familiar with or have cooked a ton, I don't hardly use a probe anymore until the very end as it is pretty consistently where I expect it to be. I'd try and return the one you have, and just get a cheap digital one at Walmart. I've tried a couple wireless ones and they've never lasted long.
> 
> Looks like a good roast though!


I’ve heard good things about green mountain. You get their pizza oven?

I actually might just get a simple one and check it every so often as well


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Ray said:


> I’ve heard good things about green mountain. You get their pizza oven?
> 
> I actually might just get a simple one and check it every so often as well


I haven't gotten the pizza oven. Mine is pretty old at this point and extremely used! My brother in law got the pizza oven for the GMG and likes it quite a lot. But he lives in Virginia so I haven't tried the pizza off of it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I made a reverse flow offset wood smoker years ago from steel plate (what a PITA!!) and only have two thermometers on the two doors. When I check the meat, I open the door and use a thermometer. Electric smokers area great and easy to use but they come with sensitive electrical parts that can fail. Don't have that problem with a wood fire smoker. You just have to babysit the thing all day. The other downfall is I don't use it that often. It's big and heavy and I only use it when a crowed is coming.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Ray said:


> Hey gents,
> 
> I currently have a caribou roast smoking on the pellet grill, I put it on an hour and a half ago at 220 degrees/high smoke. The problem is, it’s already giving me a temp of 140, which is impossible, I prepped the roast last night and had it sitting in my fridge up until the grill was ready.
> 
> I have a campchef and a campchef meat probe, this is the 2nd time a probe went out on me.. I don’t put it in water Or bend the **** thing… what could be causing this issue?


Don't have a clue what caused it. I have a CC Woodwind and have never used the meat probes that came with it. I use an after market 4-probe unit from InkBird. I have been using it for almost 2 years with no issues at all. You should take a look on the Amazing Ribs website and check out the reviews by their experts on several brands of temp gauges. I'm a paid member on that site and it is one of the best for all things BBQ.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

Camp Chef probes are junk. I went through four or so before I switched to a 6-probe set up that Bluetooths the temps and alarms to my phone.


----------

